# Spesh Crank versus Shimano or Sram



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the Spesh BB30 crank on par with the best from Shimano and Sram? How does it compare to the stiffness of the DA7900 and Ultegra 6700? Is it really a Sram crank in disguise? I am getting ready to drop some $$ on a new bike and would appreciate any insight on the Spesh crank. Thanks.


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the same question.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Both the S-Works carbon cranks and the Cannondale SISI are easily a match for anything that Shimano can do. I have DuraAce on my Tarmac but am considering a swap to the S-Works cranks as I've read they are stiffer and lighter.

I'll probably notice no difference though, so am swapping purely for aesthetic reasons.

:thumbsup:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OP...in a blind test, nobody will be able to tell the difference between cranks. All external bearing pre BB-30 cranks are plenty stiff enough..maybe a top pro could feel the difference but that is even doubtful. You won't feel the weigth difference either.
So it comes down to preference. DuraAce and even Ultegra cranks work wonderfully well on BB30 bikes with adapters. A Spesh BB30/PF30 crank is really a hybrid in design, part Campy with hirth joint but without pressed on bearings. Spesh makes very good cranks but I really don't like the aesthetic of them personally...but would certainly not change them if I bought a Specialized fully assembled bike. Honestly, all top brand cranks are excellent...not a bad one in the bunch. The worse match...is a Campy crank on a Specialized bike...because of the pressed on bearings of the Campy cranks which does not allow BB30 bearings to be used. This can be worked around on Specialized BB30 bikes with pressed in threaded sleeve but harder on the PF30 Sworks bikes with more unique spacing which Specialized deliberately created to sell more Specialized cranks.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I went with the S crank because I liked the way it looks on my Tarmac SL3.
Didn't hurt that S claims it stiffer / lighter than anything else when used with their framesets.
Like other have said this probably won't be noticeable.
Overall I am happy with it and wouldn't change, but I think Shimano probably shifts just a bit smoother.
Shifting has improved a lot since installing Di2. Might try the Praxis rings to make it perfect.


----------

